# I did a bridal shoot on Bob H's wifey :)



## ShelleyK (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks smashing!!



























And THIS is my absolute favorite one!


----------



## Omar B (Jun 11, 2009)

Love the boots.  Nice work.


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Omar


----------



## arnisador (Jun 11, 2009)

I love the second one!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 11, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic, Shelley. I love your work.


----------



## tellner (Jun 11, 2009)

Any backseat driving from Bob?


----------



## Carol (Jun 11, 2009)

Your photography continues to amaze me Shelley.  Fantastic job!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 11, 2009)

arnisador said:


> I love the second one!



That is the one I like the best as well! 

Cool photo's ShellyK!


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 11, 2009)

tellner said:


> Any backseat driving from Bob?



Not quite sure what this is supposed to mean??  Can you please explain? :idunno:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 11, 2009)

He means was I a PITA. LOL!


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 11, 2009)

Ohh Ok...no Bob you werent a Pita


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 11, 2009)

ShelleyK said:


> Ohh Ok...no Bob you werent a Pita



Shelly you need to be careful here or you will ruin your credibility.


----------



## Carol (Jun 11, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Shelly you need to be careful here or you will ruin your credibility.



Hey...Shelley said Bob wasn't a PITA at that time.  She didn't say that he's not a PITA in general.  :lol:   But being the Gawd Emperor...he's allowed.   LOL!


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok Im missing something here...credibility for what??? Clue me in???


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 11, 2009)

The black and white one sorta reminds me of a Hurrell photograph.


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 11, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> The black and white one sorta reminds me of a Hurrell photograph.



And you got exactly what I was going for!!!


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jun 11, 2009)

:hmm:Why'd Kaith marry a munster?:hellonurs


----------



## seasoned (Jun 12, 2009)

Your work was awesome, but, you had a lot to work with. I would have to say "nice job to Bob also".  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 12, 2009)

They are amazing! The first and second ones are my fav's, though it's hard to pick. They are all fantastic. I love Susan's haircut too. She is fabulous. :asian:


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 12, 2009)

Why to Bob?  He had nothing to do with this shoot.....


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 12, 2009)

ShelleyK said:


> Ok Im missing something here...credibility for what??? Clue me in???



Hey ShelleyK, meaning we all know Bob is a PITA (just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) so saying he wasn't will lose your credibility with us.


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 12, 2009)

Gotcha!  Thanks!


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 12, 2009)

All I can say is that Susan is as beautiful as ever and your photos make her look even more so


----------



## seasoned (Jun 12, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Your work was awesome, but, you had a lot to work with. I would have to say "nice job to Bob also".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


ShelleyK said:


> Why to Bob? He had nothing to do with this shoot.....


Two different sentences, first your work is awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, second, nice job Bob, for making it possible, by his tasteful choice in picking such a delightful bride, so as to make this particular shoot possible.


----------



## MJS (Jun 12, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2009)

The Last Legionary said:


> :hmm:Why'd Kaith marry a munster?:hellonurs


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Your work was awesome, but, you had a lot to work with. I would have to say "nice job to Bob also".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She picked me. I still dunno why, lol.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 12, 2009)

Personally -- I suspect that Shelley simply said that Bob wasn't a piece of pocket bread.  I bet he WAS a pain the *** kibitzer -- or he was barred from the shoot before he could be one!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 12, 2009)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> That is the one I like the best as well!
> 
> Cool photo's ShellyK!


 
I'll second that.....ummm... I mean third that.

 and WHADDAYA MEAN Bob isnt a pita... :uhohh: My world just doesn't make sense anymore


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2009)

I sat on the grass and rested, was a rough week. About the most I interjected was cleaning off the steps.  I stay out of other photographers ways when they are working.  Previous shoot Susan had, the photographer was a paranoid sob, so I went and shot waterfalls and creeks while they worked.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 12, 2009)

seasoned said:


> Two different sentences, first your work is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh, I thought the "Nice job, Bob" was for convincing Susan to marry him. :uhyeah:


----------



## Matthew McMullen (Jun 12, 2009)

Very nice work Shelley I was there and the pictures even look better than when they were being taken


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 12, 2009)

:O you were there??? When?? Where??


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2009)

Matthew McMullen said:


> Very nice work Shelley I was there and the pictures even look better than when they were being taken


Wrong shoot.  These were shot last week.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 12, 2009)

ShelleyK said:


> :O you were there??? When?? Where??


Matt's a master of disguise.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 12, 2009)

Awesome photos! Your portfolio really looks like a masterpiece! For what its worth coming from an average Joe I'm impressed. Keep up the great artwork.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 12, 2009)

P.s. I like the last shot the best, all the rest were great though.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 12, 2009)

P.s.s. (last post...) Congrats Bob, wishing you all the best in the now and the future to come 
: )


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 13, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Wrong shoot.  These were shot last week.


Thanks Bob!  i was like ...where the heck was he hiding!  Im usually pretty good at being aware of my surroundings LOL


----------



## ShelleyK (Jun 13, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Awesome photos! Your portfolio really looks like a masterpiece! For what its worth coming from an average Joe I'm impressed. Keep up the great artwork.



Thank you very much!!


----------



## Drac (Jun 15, 2009)

*excellent  *


----------

